# Convince me to go,



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Wifey will be gone all day tomorrow(Sun 28), and I decided since she is gone, i'd go drill a hole in the ice, now as the day has worn on a bit, i've starting to change my mind. trying to figure out why, it comes to me, my regular ice fish'in buddies have started crapping out, or have to go to church on Sundays(wth). Now, i'm fine with going alone, but for some reason this has kinda irked me....

anyway, just a complaint, but what do you guys do?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Personally, the best times fishing are spent alone.

Nobody to consult about the next move, nobody's suggestions to get in the way of your instincts, no pressure to please your company, you leave when you decide to...

What more could you ask?

Sure, it's nice to fish with buddies and those times can be priceless, but don't let it govern whether or not you even go. Just go fishing and have a good time.

Good luck!


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you do go, make sure you choose your location wisely, some lakes have very thin ice, with the fresh snow, and slush, others are miserable. Don't take risks alone right now.


----------



## woolybugger (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, I fish by myself almost every Sunday. It is church :wink: . Like LOAH said company is nice but solo your free. I have open invites to lots of people. I go regardless, by myself or not. Some people say it's not safe to go alone & frown on it. I have had more issues & problems when I've been in large groups than I have ever had alone. More people + more gear = more problems. Just use common sense & it's all good.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

+1000 on the being careful.
Nobody around to pull you out of the water.
plus, it's always nice to have a witness when you catch the big one, somebody has to take the picture.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You could just fish the Prove this trip.
It would be a lot safer than ice fishing on your own, on the early deason thin ice.

If you do go ice fishing, go where there are others and fish by them just to be safe.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> You could just fish the Prove this trip.
> It would be a lot safer than ice fishing on your own, on the early deason thin ice.
> 
> If you do go ice fishing, go where there are others and fish by them just to be safe.


Well, i'm going to my Honey hole in the morning :wink: , I do not know the ice thickness, or whether I can even make it(4X and chained) at 8000ft, plus 17 miles of dirt road. but if Scofield is thick enough, then Current Creek should be. it will be decided by the amount of snow and if it's plowed yet to the dam parking, but the fewer people, the better.
report to come..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Can't wait for a CC report. Make sure to tell about the roads and ice thickness. Good luck!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Personally, the best times fishing are spent alone.
> 
> Nobody to consult about the next move, nobody's suggestions to get in the way of your instincts, no pressure to please your company, you leave when you decide to...
> 
> ...


 But....but you told me the best times were when you fished with me! I'm appauled.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

The name of the thread is "Convince me to go". C'mon, go with it. :wink:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, I never made it, sometimes life inspires/conspires to make thing not happen. 

Anyway, I may have found out this morning that I have the rest of the ice fishing season off :shock: , so anybody up for a trip this week?(other than thursday) 10bucks in gas and we're gone. send a pm, or post up.. lets go find out if the roads open, and hook into a few Cutts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That sounds pretty grim. Sorry to hear that. Best of luck finding more work.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Work happens... :mrgreen: 

Anyone up for Wednesday morning? no gas needed. --\O


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

NoShot said:


> Work happens... :mrgreen:
> 
> Anyone up for Wednesday morning? no gas needed. --\O


I so wish.... If you go friday send me a pm...


----------

